# Brute! PB for 2009 so far....



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Landed this fatty male yesterday. Taped at 32". Probably every bit of 13 pounds. Sorry for the crop-job, the spot is well known! Dont want to be "spoonfeeding" you guys. Hahahaha.  Anyone who knowns chome waters knows where I'm at. No biggie.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

helluva fish jim great job!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice Jim....


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

solid fish jim


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm Jealous


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice job man, that is a brute!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Helluva fish! Looks like you caught it using a Hershey Bar!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Hahaha. Yeah he got a little mud in the face, he was clean when i went to take the first pic, but after a violent flop me ate some mud! 

I dont know about you guys, but I can always tell its a big fish when it doesnt come near the surface at all. The big ones just stay down and thump!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome fish Jim! 

The big ones that just stay down and thump are sheephead for me... totally not fair!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice fish!!! I can still see what spot that is by the wayjkjk


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice fish Jim. Hey, some of us need to be spoonfed!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, here's a tip, it starts with CHA and ends with GRIN 

Let the slush battle begin!!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

DANG IT! I was gonna come up this weekend but everyone's like "noooo it's all slushy" haha. I definitely know the precise spot you're in b/c I fished it standing waist deep last time I was there (in September. struck out, haha)

Oh well, mebbeh next weekend. Then I'll just knock a hole in the ice and go at it haha


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the steel!!! Were you drifting eggs?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

archman said:


> Nice fish Jim. Hey, some of us need to be spoonfed!


Yes we do so let the feeding begin!!!

BTW Nice fish MJ!

...and another thing Arch, your team is bad


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Great fish Jim.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm always drifting eggs! Always! However, I do have a little secret weapon that's been doing good for me this year in my bag of tricks!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice catch!


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

nice steel jim


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Good looking fish!


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Nice fish, to bad you didn't catch it. Jim, you're my buddy an all, but why post a pic of a fish that devin caught an claim it as your PB for 09? What really cracks me up is you talk about how you could tell it was big by how it was fighing when you didn't even fight it!!! Sorry dude, just didn't think it was right to see you take all the kudos for someone elses fish....


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Chrominator said:


> Say what  You can't be serious..... Hmmm



The funny thing about it is jim told me he didn't catch it that our friend did lol.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nick is retarded.  Dont chime in when you dont know what you're talking about fool!


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

I'm busting jim's beans it's a nice fish congrats... wish I caught it...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Please you've caught way bigger this year. Post that hog that you caught, or the multiple ones.....we need some Chrometard pics


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> Please you've caught way bigger this year. Post that hog that you caught, or the multiple ones.....we need some Chrometard pics



Alright... You talked me into it...

heres a 34inch guessed at 15ish (didn't get a girth)... the pic is blury because I didn't have a camera just a cell phone an took the picture with my camera of my cell phone to post it...










32x20 guessed at 14 wt. calculator says 14.7 but it wasn't that heavy im sure










here's a 32x 19 3/4 










And a 31 x 20...








[/quote]


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

Jim, you have to be kidding me. Thats all I am going to say. Post your own guppies on here instead of your boys. Not being mean but what are you thinking when you posted this?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Chrominator, I'm sorry for the confusion, I didnt mean anything toward you with that comment. Nick got me saying that word 2 years ago for big slob steelhead, chrometards. I didnt mean anything toward you!

This is giant!










This is a true chrometard!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow. I've never met someone who took every single thing that I posted as if I was referring to them. Dude, relax. The "chiming in" part was for Nick, who is my buddy, and we bust chops all the time. Relax, it had zero, (0%) to do with you.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations goin out to D. Daughters for bringin' in ANOTHER big one! You've been on FIRE this year Devin!


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

hahaha...nice


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

just making sure stream stalker's name is brian....correct? if not who post the piccs of him?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Stream Stalker is Nick.....he's the one in the pics.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thank you........fished with him one day in the fall ....got his name mixed up with someone else....sry for the confusion nick......


----------

